# IE/FireFox - Sound extrem leise.



## AnotherGuyver (31. Dezember 2007)

Tag Leute,

ich hab ein sehr kurioses Problem. Und zwar habe ich, wenn ich bei FF Videos von z.b. Youtube anschaue kein Sound. Zumindest auf der ersten Blick. Wenn ich allerdings meine Boxen bis zum Anschag aufdrehe, kann ich ein wenig Sound hören. Das noch komischere ist, dass wenn ich auf mein USB Headset schalte, der Sound bei FF ganz normal in angemessener Lautstärke wiedergegeben wird. Der normale PC Sound jedoch, also Videos, MP3s etc., ist auch ganz normal (laut). Ich hab' schon alles ausprobiert. FF neuinstallieren, Boxen neu anschließen, Codecs neu installieren, aber gar nichts funktioniert. Hat da jemand vlt. eine vernünftige Erklärung für dieses Problem, oder noch besser, eine Lösung?  
Dank im Voraus.

mfg
AnotherGuyver


----------



## SoSchautsAus (31. Dezember 2007)

Alle Treiber und DirectX sind aktuell? Hast du eine Soundkarte oder Onboardsound? Wenn du Win XP hast, dann versuchs mal unter _Systemsteuerung -> Sounds und Audiogeräte -> Audio -> Erweitert -> Systemleistung_ mit einer anderen Einstellung bei der Hardwarebeschleunigung. 

SSA


----------



## AnotherGuyver (31. Dezember 2007)

DX ist 9.0c.

Also das Problem hat sich ein wenig ausgeweitet. Ich habe keinen Sound in meinen vorderen Lautsprechern oder eben nur wirklick *sehr leise*. Deswegen hör' ich beim FF und co. kein Sound, die geben ja nur in Stereo auf die vorderen Kanäle aus. Mich hätte es nicht gewundert, wenn die Soundnuchse kaputt wäre, aber der Sound ist ja immer noch da, aber eben ganz leise. Habe eine Onboard Karte und werde mal versuchen, den Treiber neu zu installieren.


edit: *gegen-die-wand-renn*  

Oh Mann....es sind immer diese kleinen Sachen auf die man nicht achtet...Ich hab schon beinahe meinen PC Zerlegt...

Also falls es jemanden interessiert: Ich hab meinen Fernseher über DVI und Audio Out (Kopfhörerausgang) aus aspektlichen Gründen am PC hängen. z.B. wenn ich DVDs schaue....Nun, da hab ich beim letzten mal den Audio Out nicht ausgesteckt, daher kein Sound. Ist ja zum verrückt werden. Hätte schon fast an das aufschrauben gedacht. Na ja, zum Glück funzt es. Also, Problem gelöst und ich geh jetzt "Ich werde nicht unnötige Threads im PCG Forum aufmachen" 100 Mal an die Tafel schreiben.

mfg
AnotherGuyver


----------

